# First IVF cycle and possible OHSS, success stories?



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this site but so far have found it very informative!

Myself and my husband have been TTC for 4 years and after multiple failed clomid cycles and IUI's we moved onto IVF.

I started my first round of IVF last month and had my ER on 27/02/12. As we had 24 eggs removed the dr told me I was at high risk of OHSS and they would not be able to continue with the transfer. They assured us that the eggs which fertilised would be frozen and could be used in a few months for a FET. However as only 2 of them fertilised they thought it too risky to leave it and I had the transferred yesterday (01/03/12).

So I guess my question is really, has anyone else had a similar experience and been successful?

Would love to hear from you all x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello there

I have been through a very similar journey, they removed 20 eggs and I did develop what the doctors called "moderate" OHSS, I was in agony for a week, could barely eat or drink and the only way to get better was to drink lots of fluid...

anyway this is not ( yet ) a sucess story, I had my ET on 23rd feb and waiting to find out my results on the 8th 

Your EC was on 27th, and how do you feel now 5 days later?? As you have had your ET on 2nd March I would not worry too much, the doctors told me that OHSS does not impact the embryos that have been put back or the sucsses rates.... and that my chances of getting pregnant are not affected by this level of OHSS... 
severe OHSS could mean when kidneys get affected and you have to be hospitalised but thankfully mine did not go to severe.... 

OHSS happens because the follicles refil with fluid after the eggs have been removed and generate a hell lot of hormones. the only way to recover is to drin k plenty of water and let the body flush out those hormones... it takes a few days,..... if you get any symptons like lower abdominal pain / tenderness / bloatyness etc then call your clinic... they told me the danger signs were if the urine becomes darker or stomach size increases a lot during the course of the day - so watch out for those


good luck and i am hoping you dont get it at all !!

lots of baby dust... come join us in the Ladies in Waiting w22 March club if you want, we all support each other and get a whole lot of giggles out of it too!


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi sparkly_shoes, thank you so much for the reply, hope everything works out for you!!

Of your 20 how many fertilised? 


Apart from some slight tenderness/bloating in my tummy I'm feeling good! Will pop over to the other thread now, thanks for the suggestion and GOOD LUCK!!!! xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Holly_Jane

congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)

You may find the the Ladies in Waiting board helpful

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

you can find the main March thread upon this link, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=281522.420

Hope the OHSS stays at bay and brings you a lovely BFP

Donna Marie


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for that Donna Marie - PUPO..... I like that


----------



## Scrummy (May 9, 2011)

I would just like to add my story

I went through 1st round IVF November 11 , i was only on the short protocol on the lowest dose as there was a resk i may over stimulate..well i did and had aprox 56 follicles.

When it came to ec they only managed to get 6 mature eggs out of all those follicles. 2 days after was in Er with bad bloating and pain.
Day 3 et day they called to say only one embi was viable and made a choice to put it back knowing a freeze was not really an option.  22 Dec 11 was admitted to ER and spent 9 days in hospital with Ohss ...i went from a size 12 to 18-20 in 48 hours from fluid and was border intensive care and started with kidney failure.

After 9 days i was on my way to recovery but it took 12 weeks to recover.....

Test BFP 11+5 majour bleed hemorage and though all over....

Im currently 17 week 3 days and my baby boy is kicking about on the scans and wont keep still

I have just been dicharged as high risk for normal antinatal care......

Im proof it can work and little ambies are tougher than we all think


----------



## Holly-Jane (Mar 2, 2012)

Sparkly shoes - so sorry
To hear it was a BFN for you this month, i really hope you realise you dream soon x

Scrummy - what an amazing story, glad you are ok now and that your wee boy kicking away... Next football star? ;-)

AFM, I am 6 weeks today!! Had a bit of cramp and slight spotting so from last week I am being scanned weekly, wee bubba where it should be just now so just praying it stays that way x x x

Thank you for your insights, good luck for whatever is next in your journeys x


----------

